# Exporting car from Dubai back to UK



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just thinking ahead with regard to my return to the UK.

It's very likely that'll I'll need to organise some shipping container space for my possessions when I eventually leave Dubai. With that in mind I'm considering whether it would also viable to send my car back home too.

Would be helpful if anyone knows the in's and out's of doing this?

If I were to go ahead with it, would I be able to load the car up with my possessions or do they have to be packaged separately even if they are all going in the same container.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dj045 said:


> Just thinking ahead with regard to my return to the UK.
> 
> It's very likely that'll I'll need to organise some shipping container space for my possessions when I eventually leave Dubai. With that in mind I'm considering whether it would also viable to send my car back home too.
> 
> ...


Wouldnt it matter that your car here has the steering wheel on the "wrong" side vis-a-vis UK cars?


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Wouldnt it matter that your car here has the steering wheel on the "wrong" side vis-a-vis UK cars?


Nope it wouldn't bother me, have driven in France with a UK car before and not been a problem.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You can fill the car with goods before putting it into the container. 

The big question still remains whether it's worth taking it to the UK.

The resale value will be terrible vis a vis here. Will your insurance be higher? You're probably better off selling the car in Dubai where there's a strong resale market and buying the second hand equivalent in the UK.


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> You can fill the car with goods before putting it into the container.
> 
> The big question still remains whether it's worth taking it to the UK.
> 
> The resale value will be terrible vis a vis here. Will your insurance be higher? You're probably better off selling the car in Dubai where there's a strong resale market and buying the second hand equivalent in the UK.


Do you know if the container is based on weight or space used? or both?


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

dj045 said:


> Do you know if the container is based on weight or space used? or both?


99.9% of the times, based upon space / volume only for sea freight. Air freight is the opposite way on most of the cases.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

The biggest question is what are the rules about having a GCC spec car in the UK. Do the bumpers, lights, emissions, steering side, etc, meet the standards there and are they deemed acceptable? For instance, importing a GCC BMW to North America requires so much modifications that it's not worth the cost of the car. 

Check with your UK roads authority in regards to vehicle specifications and compliance. Chances are they will not let you do it, if so there will be more costs than its worth. It's not as easy as bringing cars into the UAE (and that I am sure will soon end one day)


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Apart from the hassle of getting the headlight bulbs changed/realigned and having to scramble across the car to deal with car park tickets would you have to pay VAT on it?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

if it's one of those daft American cars with red indicators, you'll be in trouble!
You may also not have a fog light in your car here, although they really should make them mandatory..

The second hand market is far stronger here. Are you taking a thirsty car home? 1.40 GBP a litre is going to sting for the average car here!


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

INFAMOUS said:


> The biggest question is what are the rules about having a GCC spec car in the UK. Do the bumpers, lights, emissions, steering side, etc, meet the standards there and are they deemed acceptable? For instance, importing a GCC BMW to North America requires so much modifications that it's not worth the cost of the car.
> 
> Check with your UK roads authority in regards to vehicle specifications and compliance. Chances are they will not let you do it, if so there will be more costs than its worth. It's not as easy as bringing cars into the UAE (and that I am sure will soon end one day)


The car is a US import so shouldn't require too much modification (light alignment, maybe one or two other things maybe.)

Would I have to pay VAT/duty? It's not as though I'm importing it as a product, it's a possession.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I had to pay 5% import tax here in Dubai when i brought my motorbike with me so it might be worth checking.


----------



## sece11 (Jul 14, 2013)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I had to pay 5% import tax here in Dubai when i brought my motorbike with me so it might be worth checking.


as far as i remember, the last time i checked to bring a vehicle into the UK from outside of the EU you have to pay VAT at the normal 20% plus Import duty on top of that, which used to be 20%, plus all the registration costs. 

never seemed to make it worthwhile unless you really want the car. 

but differeing conditions apply if you are relocating - see this from HMRC site -

Importing your motor vehicle to the UK from outside the EU
If you are importing a motor vehicle into the UK from outside the EU you must declare the vehicle to Customs and pay the VAT and duty due. HMRC will give you confirmation that you have paid the VAT and this will allow you to register the vehicle with the DVLA or DVA.
Some Reliefs are available subject to specific conditions being met.
To get Transfer of Residence Relief, you must fill in and sign form C104A and present it when you bring the vehicle into the country.
You don't have to pay duty or VAT on the vehicle provided you meet all these conditions:
you are moving your normal home to the UK
you have had your normal home outside the EU for a continuous period of at least 12 months
you have possessed and used the vehicle for at least six months outside the EU
you didn't get the vehicle under a duty/tax-free scheme
you're going to keep the vehicle for your personal use for at least 12 months after it's imported

hope this helps...


----------



## dj045 (Jun 11, 2013)

sece11 said:


> as far as i remember, the last time i checked to bring a vehicle into the UK from outside of the EU you have to pay VAT at the normal 20% plus Import duty on top of that, which used to be 20%, plus all the registration costs.
> 
> never seemed to make it worthwhile unless you really want the car.
> 
> ...


I can safely say all those points I can answer YES to, so on the face of it looks like I'll be okay if I decide to go ahead with that plan.

Thanks for digging out that info.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There is something else to keep in mind about taking a left/right steering car to a country where the standard is opposite. 

I knew someone who brought a French car into Britain after living in France for many years and being used to driving on the French side of the street, he pulled out of a car park and without thinking about it drove into the wrong side of the street and promptly hit an incoming car. No one died but it was still a nasty accident. 

I, as well as others, have had near-misses where we were momentarily confused about the orientation after becoming so used to driving on one side versus the other. That's why I'd never risk taking a car with left hand steering into the UK or vice versa. Going back and forth between the UK and the UAE all the time I keep myself focussed by remembering that the driver is on the side closest to the central reservation but it wouldn't be worth it to add the extra confusion of also being on the wrong side of the car (meaning you're furthest from the central reservation on the 'wrong' side of the road). When you throw in a few tons of metal at high speed the risk doesn't seem to be worth it to me.


----------



## ShishaLicious (Feb 7, 2013)

It would be cheaper for you to ship it in a container on FCL (Full Container Load) basis rather than on LCL (Less Container Load) shipment. 

That way you also have the whole container to stuff other things.
Your cost would be approximately around USD 2k (Freight on 20' container ) + Local Transportation (Dhs 1-1.5k)+ THC (Terminal Handling Charges) (Approx.Dhs 700) + BL (Bills of Lading) Charges (Approx Dhs 300) depends on what shipping line you choose.


----------

